# DIY DC Motor help



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Ric said:


> I wish to build my own dc brushless motor............What I’m looking for is some direction in terms of number of coils and turns of wire to achieve the design output.


Hi Ric,

That's part of the DIY motor build.....figure out T/C yourself  I don't care how good of a motor engineer a guy is, he can't give you a number for that without a great deal of analysis, meaning time, meaning money.

Now I think it is great you want to mess about with motors. Best way is to get one you think is about the right size and tear it apart. See if you can put it back together and have it work. Measure input and output. Now repeat but change something. How did that affect the input and output? Repeat and repeat. After you screw around with enough of the little buggers, maybe you figure out what your doin'  Either that or enroll in engineering school 

I think flywheel energy storage for your described application is a poor choice compared to a dump battery. But again, it's your project.

Regards,

major


----------



## Ric (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok i take your point, i was just looking for some equations that could give me a ball park figure. 

the more i think about it the more questions i have, i think need to improve my knowledge. can anyone point me to a good resource on making dc motors?

the burning question at the moment is ive seen and been told the type of motor im on about can get to very fast rpm (like the 8000 quoted) but im unsure how? and will it still have any torque at the top end. will it even get there on 6V 1A?

As for the flywheel been a poor choice, think of it more as a lesson in alternative energy storage and motor design


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Ric said:


> Ok i take your point, i was just looking for some equations that could give me a ball park figure.


http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=30

Try over there.


----------

